# Best way to secure battery in trailing car?



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I'm finally making the switch to battery power and I simply need to secure an RCS 18.5v 4400 in an Aristo shorty box car. (I've purchased a converted Piko mogul from RLD, which may arrive tomorrow.) 

I thought I might try Velcro but the battery pack is pretty heavy. Build a little cradle? Zip ties? What do you folks do?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mostly 2-sided foam tape--the stuff you get at craft stores seems to be amply strong. I've used zip ties in a few installs as well. Most of my batteries--especially those in tenders or box cars--I make so they can be easily removed and replaced for charging, so there's nothing securing the batteries at all in those installs.

Later,

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine are removable for charging, I make boxes or nests to slip them in and out. Doesn't take much to secure them.
John


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response.

My only concern is keeping the battery pack from sliding around, so I guess any number of things could work, didn't think about foam tape.

I would also like to be able to easily remove the battery if needed, although it looks like the quick disconnect wire will allow me to charge without removing the battery pack. (Only bought one battery pack for now.) Thanks again.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Velcro would make removal very easy whereas foam tape is not reusable.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I use velcro, and also made two simple "L" shaped brackets that hold that battery on each end. The brackets plus the Velcro under the battery on the floor of the trailing car do the job. I remove the battery for charging.

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your not building a plane or a race car here..nor jumping monster trucks..

Unless this is high speed rail..the motion won't be throwing the battery around inside.
Largest problem is in your handling of your trains..actually carrying them...

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Dirk. I have two box cars that I use for batteries and I let gravity hold my batteries down. 

I do have an Accucraft Goose (#2) with the battery inside the baggage/mail compartment. That space is a little bit crowded, with the motor, sound and REVO. There I use Velcro to hold the battery to keep it from hitting things.

Chuck

I do not transport the car to and from the track with the battery inside the car. I remove the battery from the car for charging and put it in the car when I'm ready to run the engine.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Not that I know anything about adding batteries into cars, but I am sure that you will take care to get the battery placed centrally in the car to make sure that the balance is perfect.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Velcro also. Big piece on the bottom, then wrap it with the smaller. On my McKeen car I just velcro a 9.6 volt to the bottom.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Typical battery size and shape, to fit in a boxcar, precludes off sided loading, proper suspension takes care of minor imbalances. One truck loose enough to rotate only, the other enough to rock and follow imperfections results in a stable car. 3 point perfection! The 'swivel only' truck gives 2 lift points over the wheels, the rocker has a single lift point at the kingpin. Like the farmers milk stool, it's always stable....
Most use the doors for access, central enough.
John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Where my batteries are removable, I just let gravity do the work. On some installations, I've got little pieces of wood glued to the frame to keep the battery from sliding back and forth, but that's it. I use the tape and zip ties only on the permanent installations, and I try to avoid those. 

Later,

K


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Thanks folks! Leaning towards Velcro and maybe a scrap of wood or two if needed, good ideas all around. Now if the brown delivery truck would hurry up and bring the rest of the order...oooh, it's like Christmas in July waiting for a new loco. ;-)


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I use to just set my in the car. Never had problems unless I derailed.

Don


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I use double sided tape but my batteries are never removed for charging.

I use a Double Pole Double Throw (DPDT) centre off switch as an ON/OFF/Charge switch.

When in the Charge position all the electronics are isolated and only the battery terminals are connected to pins discretely hidden either on the loco or on the trailing car whichever is used that allow the charger to be connected, (these are isolated in the OFF and On position) if I use a balancing lead that is hidden in an accessible position.

Saves a whole lot of mucking around taking batteries in and out.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

So I used Velcro in the end, the battery isn't going anywhere. In fact, I could hold the car upside down and it stayed put, although I probably shouldn't make a habit of it.

I'm not not quite operational but might be by end of today, so we'll see how everything works out.

My main concern now will be how long the frame springs (?) and journals last, I think. (This is an Aristo two axle box car.) I like what the person did mounting trucks, that's cool.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You should know the drill by now... we want pictures. 
Not the batteries, but of the trucks/mounting you spoke.

John


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

*Wasn't me*



Totalwrecker said:


> You should know the drill by now... we want pictures.
> Not the batteries, but of the trucks/mounting you spoke.
> 
> John


See post # 5 by Mr. Randy Stone here http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/26544-short-freight-cars.html

I think that would be good to do for a short battery car. PS I am up and running with a brand new Piko Mogul, seems like it's going to be a good puller for my short, Old West-y consists. Still contemplating what to do to, er um, with the MOW car.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*oakie dokie*



White Deer RR said:


> See post # 5 by Mr. Randy Stone here http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/26544-short-freight-cars.html
> 
> I think that would be good to do for a short battery car. PS I am up and running with a brand new Piko Mogul, seems like it's going to be a good puller for my short, Old West-y consists. Still contemplating what to do to, er um, with the MOW car.



Thanks


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Use the 3M outdoor mounting tape with the 1" Grey peel and stick backing.

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC
RCS America


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are going to charge the batter in the car then What I do is Wire Ties with the self adhesive mounting blocks. Little square pads what have provision for the Wire Ties to pass through. The mounting blocks can be also be mounted with screws. I have used the pads as strain relief for my cable to the engine. It keeps the cable from being pulled out of the batter car if it becomes uncoupled from the engine. 

JJ


----------

